# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Фото мания

## Lapo4ka1303

Молодая девушка Элли не могла и предположить, что карьера фотохудожника может начаться с забытой кем-то газеты. Ее она случайно обнаружила на скамейке в парке. На одном из разворотов Элли увидела объявление о наборе на курсы фотографов. Не теряя ни секунды, девушка тут же стала набирать указанный номер.
    В этой экономической стратегии вам предстоит открыть собственную фотостудию и помочь Элли управляться с делами. От посетителей нет отбоя, поэтому скучать вам точно не придется. Чем быстрее и качественнее вы будете делать снимки, тем больше денег сможете заработать. Полученные средства позволят вам улучшить оборудование или купить новые рамки и узоры.
    Управлять целым фотосалоном не так-то просто. Но Элли быстро познакомит вас со всеми тонкостями новой профессии, чтобы вы смогли отправиться в самостоятельное плавание по волнам фотоискусства.

Скриншоты:





Скачать игру:   http://letitbit.net/download/6804.60...s_905.rar.html

----------

